# Need a router suggestion > or = to 75 Mbps



## Sdot

I currently have a WRT54G router, but it looks like it caps at 54 Mbps. I have had this for a very long time and only had a 3Mbps connection from Verizon.

Now I have 75 Mbps down/10 up and need a cheap router that will give me all of the speed I pay for.

Do you fellas and ladies have any suggestions?


----------



## Sdot

anybody?


----------



## Cromewell

Are you connected via wireless? If you are using an ethernet cable the speed is on your wrt54g is 100Mbit.

If you need wireless any 802.11n router should be fast enough, they range from 54Mbit to 600Mbit, with most being at least 150Mbit.


----------



## Sdot

Cromewell said:


> Are you connected via wireless? If you are using an ethernet cable the speed is on your wrt54g is 100Mbit.
> 
> If you need wireless any 802.11n router should be fast enough, they range from 54Mbit to 600Mbit, with most being at least 150Mbit.



Are you sure? When i ran speedtest.net while directly connected to my modem I was getting my full 75Mbps, but through the router I was getting like 40-50, which led me to believe the router i'm using is capped.

I use wired and wireless.


----------



## johnb35

If using a wired connection with your router you will get a full 100 mbit speed.  If using wifi then yes, your speed will be max of 54mb.  You will need a wireless N router in order to get 75mb speed.


----------



## Sdot

johnb35 said:


> If using a wired connection with your router you will get a full 100 mbit speed.  If using wifi then yes, your speed will be max of 54mb.  You will need a wireless N router in order to get 75mb speed.



How come my wired connection suffers when using the router then? I have went back and forth testing it and when direct connected I get the full 75 but when it has to go through the router I get 40-50 down on speed test?


----------



## johnb35

Your router is old.  You can try updating the firmware to see if that helps.


----------



## Cromewell

Physically, it's a 10/100 on all ports that shouldn't be a problem. As John said a firmware update may help but it could be the processing power on the router especially if it's an older model with multiple clients attached.


----------



## Sdot

Firmware Version: 	v1.02.5 build 002, Jan. 9, 2008

Above is what it says is my firmware so this very well might be the case. If I upgrade the firmware will my other stuff be reset?

edit: on linksys.com right now looking for the latest official firmware update.


----------



## johnb35

http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/support/routers/WRT54G

Just check your router to verify what version it is.  Should be listed on a sticker on the bottom or top of the router.

Looks like there is a an updated version of it.


----------



## Sdot

v1.02.8 build 001, Oct. 5, 2009 

Installed that and its the latest. It was definitely worth a shot but I'm still getting the same speeds. So look like I am gonna need a new router if I want the full speeds. 

Just looking for a cheap one with wifi and at least 4 ethernet ports on the back, you guys know of any?

I Appreciate the help guys.


----------



## johnb35

Do you have version 1.0 of that router?  If so, the latest update is 4.21.5.

This is the latest version of the router, only has wireless G.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124190&name=Wireless-Routers


----------



## Sdot

johnb35 said:


> Do you have version 1.0 of that router?  If so, the latest update is 4.21.5.
> 
> This is the latest version of the router, only has wireless G.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124190&name=Wireless-Routers



On the bottom, the sticker says WRT54G v5. Im guessing that v stands for version. my router is WRT54G, that says WRT54GL. I'm not sure if there is a big difference.


----------



## johnb35

The GL is a linux based router.  Easily upgradeable to DD-wrt firmware.  Like I said before, the router you have is kind of old.  Have you tried using a different port on the router to see if maybe its just a bad port?


----------



## Sdot

yes, I have tried other ports as well.


----------



## Cromewell

It's probably a processor problem then, slower routers often can have trouble with the high end data rates.

If you're looking at a new one, argueably one of the better ones sub $100 is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320038
I've got it running DDWRT and I've got no complaints.

You could try installing DDWRT or some other firmware that lets you overclock your existing router and that might get you up to speed but you'll likely have to fiddle around to find a supported speed that works for you, 250MHz is the max it'll let you go.


----------



## Sdot

Cromewell said:


> It's probably a processor problem then, slower routers often can have trouble with the high end data rates.
> 
> If you're looking at a new one, argueably one of the better ones sub $100 is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320038
> I've got it running DDWRT and I've got no complaints.
> 
> You could try installing DDWRT or some other firmware that lets you overclock your existing router and that might get you up to speed but you'll likely have to fiddle around to find a supported speed that works for you, 250MHz is the max it'll let you go.



I'll give it a try. This router doesn't look bad, I can't see if there are any Ethernet ports on the back though.


----------



## johnb35

Yes, it has 4 ports on the back.


----------



## Sdot

Alright, may have a winner here.


----------

